# Snowblowers



## Toddppm (Jun 8, 2000)

OK did my search first , but this hasn't come up much. I'll need a snowblower just for walkways and wondering what you guys like? Saw a couple good comments on the Honda 621. My friend has a Toro blower 2 stroke like this and i could have thrown that thing in the river last year! Is the honda all that more powerful in 6" deep snow? I don't want a big 2 stage blower if i can help it, if this honda can do pretty well i'd just as soon get it, something i can pick up and put back in the truck no problem without ramps.Seems reasonable too at alamia.com, i think around $700.Haven't seen any at local dealers yet.


----------



## GeoffD (Dec 21, 1999)

Well, i have a couple of single stage toros, they are light and easy to pull out of a truck. I have used one my self, not my crew in 8" of wet heavy snow at my house. It did it, but it was very unproductive. Only you got to look at it this way, why did i take the single stage instead of the big mother machine, i could pick it up myself.

I have a lift gate, on one of the crew cab 550s, that my shovelers use, those guys get all the two stage blowers, because of the lift gate. The truck with out the lift gate, they get the small blowers, however they also get the 16' inclosed trailer with a ride on snowblower. However they don't get the trailer till after it has stopped snowing, and road conditions improve.

Geoff


----------



## Chuck Smith (Dec 30, 1999)

I got a 2 stage Sears Craftsman 5 HP 22". It's a 1986 model, I know it's old. I can lift it myself, but it is heavy, and I'd rather use ramps. No matter how deep the snow is, or how wet, it throws snow far.
Figure it this way, you can get an 8 HP 24"+, that you NEED ramps to load, or a smaller 5 HP 2 stage, a little narrower, and a lot lighter. Not as light as the 2 stroke models, but it is worth the added weight.

If you use a 2 stage 8 HP, 24", you typically go down a sidewalk, and then come back down the walk clearing another 1/2 width or thereabouts. Most walks are about 36" wide. If you go down it clearing a path, on your way back, you naturally open it the full 36" width.

If you use a 5 HP 22", you do the same thing, and can still open it the full 36" width.

I wouldn't get any smaller than a 5 HP 2 stage blower. I have an Ariens 8 HP 24", but I keep it as a back up. WIth that machine you NEED ramps. It's REALLY heavy compared to the 5 HP 22". Keep in mind I do mostly walks along the curb, that get covered by what the road plows toss up. I don't think the small single stage blowers can handle the wet, often frozen snow the road plows toss up. Doing the walk up to someone's door from the driveway, yes, they can. But consider that you may have to turn down work, if all you have is a single stage blower.
I myself have gotten calls after heavier snowfalls from businesses that want their curbside walks cleared. These are the type of places that the store owners do the walks themselves. That is, until we get 14" they don't feel like shoveling the morning after. With a 2 stage, you can go there and clear the walks in a matter of minutes. With a single stage, it will take MUCH longer, or you may have to pass on the job all together.

Like Geoff said, he has the single stage, and 2 stage blowers. If I had to buy one to start out, I'd get a 2 stage, and get a single stage later on, but that's me.
That way I'd know I have a good blower that can handle anything. Keep in mind todays blowers are larger than the older ones. By that I mean you may find 5 HP models that are 24" wide, and much taller than the older models.
You may just want to get a good used blower from a homeowner. Often all those machines need is a new carb, from sitting so much with fuel in them.

~Chuck


----------



## Snow Pro (Oct 11, 2000)

The blower you can lift up at the shop all of a sudden gets a lot heavier after the snow sticks to it and hours of fatigue set in. A pair of 2x12's 10' long are great if you're going solo and have a heavier machine. Just put some hooks or angle plates in the ends that go towards the tail gate.


----------



## plowking35 (Dec 21, 1999)

We have used the 621 in 10-12" of heavy wet stuff, and it got the job done. In fact we use it all the time between cars at condos, after they have swept the cars, sometimes 2' plus. It moves no problem. Starts easy and reliable. I tossed 2 strokes two years ago and have never looked back. They no longer make the 621, its a new model, but basically same machine. New model is like ES 521 or something similar. Honda only makes one single stage, so stop buy and ask your dealer, he should know, or go to honda's web site.
Dino


----------



## Chuck Smith (Dec 30, 1999)

Here's a Snow Blower Comparison. Basically the specs of the most popular brands and models. Including weight, and fuel capacity, etc.

http://www.snowplowing-contractors.com/snow_blower_comparison.html

~Chuck


----------



## Toddppm (Jun 8, 2000)

Thanks for the replies, now i'm really confused! You brought up some good points about plowed over walks and not being able to do them. I usually won't be alone, but i like the idea of the light one because of steps leading up to other walkways that i wouldn't want to carry a big blower up. I'll be doing residentials, but if i get a commercial call, i want to be able to do it. So for now it's a tossup? Well maybe i'll get the big one first.........but, maybe........?????


----------



## GeoffD (Dec 21, 1999)

Go, for the big one man.

Geoff


----------



## diggerman (May 19, 2001)

Every thing that a small blower can do a big one can do but not the other way around,so I'm with Geoff go for the big one.


----------



## plowking35 (Dec 21, 1999)

Trust me the honda will be fine, no snowblower will move packed snow. We have personally blown 12-14" of heavy wet plowed snow off sidewalks that are along streets. It handled it fine. In fact our motto is the honda will pump a basement if you really need it to.
Also in light snow fall it is 10x faster than a two stage.
And the rubber tipped auager wont damage the walks.
Dino


----------



## EPP200 (Oct 7, 2000)

Toddppm,

If you are interested in the Honda, if you have a Home Depot by you I saw 3 different Honda models there. Don't remember which models they were though.

ED


----------



## HandyHaver (Oct 14, 2000)

Does anybody have any feedback on the MTD blowers. I was looking at the 5hp 2 stage basic machine at Home Depot. They wanted $539.00 for the unit. Doesn't seem like such a bad deal if it's a reliable unit


----------



## diggerman (May 19, 2001)

I saw an interesting blower at Sears yesterday,single stage with a regular four stroke horizontal briggs on it.Looked interesting might give one a try for the $239.


----------



## thelawnguy (May 20, 2001)

Why waste time on a Crapsman, if u need a part I doubt the local Sears store will have it, even if u are lucky enough to have a sears service center locally thats open more than 4 hours a day they rarely stock the correct part since sears changes suppliers and models annually so its a 1-800 call and hope the min wage drone sends you the correct part 2 weeks later.


----------



## diggerman (May 19, 2001)

For two reasons 

I have 10 blowers and they all are crap not one is designed to do anything more than some guys drive 3 times a year,not Toro,John Deere,not even troybuilt which has been the best blower for the money.

Second every single stage out there is run buy some suped up weed wacker motor, this seemed like an inovative idea.The standard 4 stroke means I can get parts at any place I want and don't have to wait period. I order a set of repair part immediatly for every blower I buy anyway,then there really is no wait.I already own a Craftsman and it has been the least of my problems.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Dec 30, 1999)

Craftsman, hmmmmm. Well, mine is a 1986 model, and all I've had to replace since it was new is belts. I made a new wear bar, since I wore one almost down to the housing. I welded new shoes onto the old ones, that I nearly wore through. It still starts on the first pull after 14 years. I guess I take care of it.

I worked at a local high school. They had 2 1970's Craftsman 8 HP models. During the 5 years I ran them and maintained them, all I replaced is the belts. I replaced shear pins a few times. I replaced the drive chain from the gear box to the axle. I replaced tire chains that were worn out. I even replaced a carb on one of them. Not one of these repairs involved a trip to Sears. The belts you can get anywhere, along with any Tecumseh or Briggs engine part. Tires are Goodyear, available anywhere. Bearings and bushing are basically "universal". There was 13 schools in the district, and between them all, they had 16+ Craftsman 8 HP blowers. Believe me, they saw abuse and use. Schools have more sidewalks than most accounts. The high school was a 12 acre site, with one long walk all the way around the perimeter, and a couple of dozen in between. Those Craftsman blowers never let me down.

I have an 8 HP Ariens. Now that is a piece of junk. The most expensive piece of junk we ever bought. It has the same 8 HP Tecumseh engine that most 8 HP blowers have. The engine is the only good part of that machine. Wheel locks? What for? It's easier to turn a blower with Posi and chains on it than to waste time locking and unlocking wheels. Oh, and it's got a friction disc to drive it. Instead of a Peerless gear box like the old Craftsman's have. Nothing like a dry rotted rubber coated disc to stop the machine from moving.

Off the soap box now... 

~Chuck


----------



## BRL (Dec 21, 1999)

Go Crapsman!


----------



## plowking35 (Dec 21, 1999)

I agree with you diggerman about 2 stroke single stage blowers except the Honda. It uses a four stroke engine with 6 hp, or 5 hp with the new model. I have personally used this model with drifts and banks 2' deep and it moved the snow no problem. I would stay away from the mtd 2 stroke model.
Dino


----------



## Alan (Mar 2, 2000)

The MTD (Made To Disintegrate) 2 stroke blower is marketed with a bunch of different paint schemes, MTD, Yard machines, Cub Cabet, White, and probably others. The one thing they have in common is that they are all JUNK! I bought a used White last year, cheap and available, primarily for backup. Should have thought of it as primarily to be backed over! I'd kill to be abel to buy another Snapper 2 stroke, the one we have is slowly wearing out and there is no replacement available for it. Dino, how heavy is that little Honda you like so much? The alst thing I want is to have to use ramps to unload a sidewalk blower.


----------



## HandyHaver (Oct 14, 2000)

Alan,

Thanks for your input. You just helped me make up my mind to pass on the MTD. All my other tools & equipment is to of the line, guess this should be to. This is my first season and I'm trying to get it all together now. In my area we don't get any snow till mid or late Nov. (if we are lucky). Will most likely go with a Toro or Craftsman.

Mark


----------



## EPP200 (Oct 7, 2000)

Alan,
The Honda that Dino is talking about is called the Honda Harmony HS520A and AS. The A is ONLY recoil started. The AS is electric start with recoil. I too was looking for a lightweight single stage snowplower. DINO's POST SOLD ME!

I went out today and bought myself the Honda HS520AS. As for weight, it only weighs 75lbs. So no ramps needed. Other tidbits on this blower is it has a 20" clearing width and is run by a 5HP OHC 4 stroke engine. The best deal I could find by me (Chicago area) was at Home Depot.

Sooooo we will see how this blower does for me this season. From what Dino has said on this thread I am sure it will work out great! 

ED


----------



## Toddppm (Jun 8, 2000)

Nope my home depot doesn't have them? Alamia.com still has the 621 listed for sale , i don't know if that means they have them though


----------



## plowking35 (Dec 21, 1999)

I think the 621 is a few # heavier than the new model, but we dont use ramps. One guy lifts it on and off. I used to have a small snapper 2 stroke also, and I loved it. When it was time to replace, I bought 2 husky single stage blowers, guess what they are made by MTD. Thye were both junk. SO I bought a JD single stage blower, guess what it is the same as the husky, which means it was junk. All three would run great at the shop, get them in the elements and ice up the carb in 2 minutes. Seems the air intake would suck snow in also, then that would melt become moisture, and then refreeze. I payed about 600 each for them and sold twp of them for 150 each. I kept one husky and gave it to my dad, he uses it on his walks at home. His garage is warm, and he only needs it for 2 minutes at a time.
So I priced a toro and a honda, the honda was 100 more than the toro, but my power equipment guy promised me I would love the 621, so I bought it. Guess what I do love it. Forget about the electric start, they fire up 1st pull everytime. I just started mine last week, they sat all summer, poured in new fuel, chokeed, and first pull they both fired up, only bad thing, being 4 stroke they need to warm up for a few with the choke on. 
Dino


----------



## HandyHaver (Oct 14, 2000)

Now I'm a newbee and am some what confused here. I would think that a self propelled 2 stage would be the way to go. also large tires, wider mouth. But the blower of preference seems to be a single stage blower. I don't have much experience with these machines but just by weighing the benefits I don't understand why the single stage is prefered. Don't they require more labor to use. Isn't it easier to let the machine do the work?? Please help me clear the cobb webs

Mark


----------



## GeoffD (Dec 21, 1999)

Single stage is lighter, thats why they are on my truck with out a lift gate.

You can use a single stage on decks, steps, walkways, roofs, ect. 

Single stage is easier to turn.

However i still think a two stage can out do a single stage.

Geoff


----------



## diggerman (May 19, 2001)

In amount of snow moved a two stage will out do a single everytime,but with liability issues like they are sidewalks that don't get plowed until they have six inches of snow are rare.A single stage has no drive mechinism on the wheels so for smaller snows they are unbeatable for their speed and manuverability.On a 3 to 5 inch snow you can run with a single stage just about and really cover some ground, a two stages drive system is alway going only one speed "to slow".Don't get me wrong we use mostly two stage blowers for their dependability(which is why I like the four stroke on the single stage)and then we use 2,3,4ft poly shovels for light stuff.A four foot poly shovel is unbeatable in 2" of snow,and it always starts.


----------



## HandyHaver (Oct 14, 2000)

we don't normaly get more than 4-6" inches at a time (if that) in my area. I am a small 2 man operation and want to prepared. I can see why the single stage is the blower of choice. If you were going to run only one blower, which one would it be. I'm thinking a 2 stage, just to cover my butt!!


----------



## plowking35 (Dec 21, 1999)

We run only one type of blower, the Honda 621 they now make a different model the Harmony HS 520. We like single stage cause they will go through 10-12" no problem, will take a little longer, but not any longer than a two stage. The rubber coated auger wont harm the surface, and it will pull itself along. They are lighter, and one man can load unload with out ramps.
Dino


----------



## Ken (Oct 11, 2000)

*Snow blowers*

I use a Deere model 1032 two stage. I'm happy with this model, has lots of power and appears to be heavy duty. This was Deere top of the line model in 1994, 10 hp and 32" width.

If anyone can answer my questions, please respone. Who makes Deere blowers and what is considered to be the Cadillac of blowers? In my neck of the woods we don't get much snow, so the availability of different brands is slim.


----------



## plowking35 (Dec 21, 1999)

Honda and toro may be the only company that makes their own blowers. Most others are glorified MTD's painted different colors. This included Cub Cadet,MTD,yard machine,husky, all sears, all true value, all walmart brands, all depot brands except honda and toro, all HQ brands, all Lowes brands, all scott brands. The list is endless, all in expensive enrty level power equip is made by MTD. 
I am not sure about JD two stage, I know the single stage is made by MTD. And I am also not sure about ariens.
Dino


----------



## Chuck Smith (Dec 30, 1999)

The Ariens is made by Ariens. They have been around a long time. Peter Ariens is on the advisory board at Turf magazine. Who knows, he may even read this forum! Ariens used to make the 8/24 model, where the front was detachable, and you could replace the snow blower with a power broom. Not sure if they are still built that way.

And Dino is right, MTD has pretty much taken over the market, except for Honda and Toro, both great machines. Gilson used to make great snowblowers too, but they went under years ago. Not sure if MTD took them over too.

~Chuck


----------



## Toddppm (Jun 8, 2000)

Went to about 8 different dealers today , none of them sell Honda snowblowers, few were Honda dealers just don't do Blowers? Seems like they're scared to get stuck with them. Seemed like all of them had the cheap little Toros though.
I Finally went to a Honda motorcycle dealer and they don't sell them anymore BUT they had a HS624 hydrostatic drive wheeled 2 stage. Anyone use these? It was pretty light i could pick it up, seemed pretty well made. It was used a couple times, in real good shape. He is asking $1640 for it,seems high as hell. I checked every website i could find for a price but only one even listed this model and no price? I've got one more place i'm going to call tomm. .,


----------



## snow (Jan 5, 2001)

i think your first choice was your best bet. Alamia.com offers free shipping on the snowblower. If no one in your area sells them, then alamia would be your best bet.here it is. My neighbor has one, i never asked him what he thought of it. i know dino likes his, so they must be able to stand up to a good amount of use, and do a good job at throwing the snow. he has photos on his site of the snowblowers in action. this is the first photo of the honda, click next to see more.

hope it helped,

Bryan

[Edited by snow on 10-24-2000 at 12:51 AM]


----------



## eskals (Aug 17, 2000)

Hey, I've got one of those. I didn;t realize that that was the machine you guys were talking about.

I don;t so any snow removal, and only use the machine for home use. However, I feel that is is a solid machine. Its starts on the first pull and moves snow well for a single stage. If you got any more questions on it, let me know.

Eric


----------



## Toddppm (Jun 8, 2000)

Nice guy that dealer WITH THE USED 624! Talked to another dealer today that can get me a 624 new$1300. They've discontinued them like the 621's but he can still get one. Well decision time. i think i'm going to go with the 624 this year just so i'm not stuck with too small a blower, single stage next year if needed. Thanks for all the help


----------



## chrisbolte (Jul 28, 2000)

Unless in your area you get a dry snow go with a two stage. It is the only thing that will cut through a heavy deep snow.


----------

